# Nissan leaf battery hacking for use in ev conversion (nissan leaf motor and inverter)



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

NissanRanger said:


> My problem is that I have to use a "stock" nissan leaf battery, which would be really small (24kwh for a pickup) or really expensive (62kwh unobtanium).


In between those extremes is the 40 kWh pack, using modules of the same format as the original (24 kWh), but with more capacity. Even those are relatively new, and so presumably not in plentiful supply, but they should be easier to find than the 62 kWh pack.


----------

